# Its been 2 years without any work in construction?



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> ive been called lettuce because i was green :laughing:


Hey now, that's a good one!



Dirtywhiteboy said:


> They call him _FramingPro_:laughing:


No, that's what *WE* call him... :laughing:

Think of the intimidation factor he could have showing up on site and getting called pro from the get go.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> What good is having a degree if you have to start at the bottom? I e-mail about jobs on craiglist but I never get any replys back. I dont own a truck or a car so I dont know if thats blocking my change at finding work.



After reading this, after you've read the advice given to you in this thread, plus the last one, I'm voting McDonalds as well, cause you're not qualified to be a carpenter, regardless of what they told you at that trade school:no:


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

pinwheel said:


> After reading this, after you've read the advice given to you in this thread, plus the last one, I'm voting McDonalds as well, cause you're not qualified to be a carpenter, regardless of what they told you at that trade school:no:


Making little burger houses with french fry staircases. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

zaydq said:


> You know. When My wife and I were expecting I lost my job. I ran throughout my entire city and the country looking for a full-time job. I had no experience with tools or construction. I met my current employer, gave him my resume and told him I couldnt tell him how well ill perform but I can tell him Im going to give it my all. He offered me the opportunity for employment and all I did was prep our overhead doors, aid in the heavy lifting, and pretty much be the set up and clean up guy. Today, Im the foreman, im the one who knows how to do just about everything and Im fluent with my tools and my skill. I went from working in an office to a greasy labor intensive job... and now im the guy calling shots and paving the way for the newbies. I have a bachelors degree in biology and plenty of computational skills under my belt... but those didnt make me what I am today, my willingness to take sh** work hard and strive to learn is what made me today. It will make you too if you get off your high horse.


 ****ing A. Bravo. 

That is how it is done, kid.


----------



## mike86 (May 30, 2011)

zaydq said:


> *willingness to take sh*** work hard and strive to learn is what made me today. It will make you too if you get off your high horse.


If I could change anything about myself it would be to have the discipline to take chit, admittedly I've squandered great opportunities being a knucklehead.:no:

With that being said if your not willing to labor then your in the wrong business:blink:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

CJ - have you applied at home depot yet? That actually could be a good fit for you


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes I apply for HD and Lowes with no results.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> Yes I apply for HD and Lowes with no results.


Tell them about your degree:thumbsup: you'll get right in:whistling


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

We've had an epic, awesome thread derailment here; and you seem to have taken it on the chin. :thumbsup:

After two years with no work in the trades, with a degree... Not even a lowes or HD gig... It's time to look somewhere else man. If you can't even get IN.. You'll get chewed up and spit out. Framingpro is a 15yr old kid, and he's gotten more work than you.

I have the feeling your trade school instructors sugar coated, and babied you a bit much. Buck up, let your balls drop, and get at it..


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> Yes I apply for HD and Lowes with no results.


CJ, everyone is talking chit now, because you set your self up for it. I have some empathy for you, had I not grown up in the trades maybe I'd be in a similar position at 21, but I doubt it. You have to be a go getter, bud. I saw red when I read your post about not being a laborer, and I was a dick after reading it.

What position do you think you should start at? If you want to be a carpenter, you have to start out in the ditch and on clean up, packing lumber. The. " nail this off now that I did the thinking part" jobs. You shut your mouth and listen, watch, pay attention. When I was in the ditch, I watched the guy with the transit, and was like, how does that work? I need to learn that so I can get out of the ditch. I was first on site, I rolled everyone's tools out, ANTICIPATED what needed to be done and moved materials and set up tools accordingly. Sometimes I anticipated wrong and got my ass chewed, but they noticed the go get them attitude and taught me how to do lay outs.

With your degree are you hoping to get a foreman or superintendent job? There is basicly no chance of this, and you will almost certainly fall on your face if you do, not because your dumb, but because you gave no experience. The degree should only accelerate your moving up through the ranks. If you joined the army, I doubt they would make you a squad leader right out of the gate because you have a 2 year degree, you have to know what the hell you are doing. I'm trying to be straight with you.

The best thing for you would be to get a low paying job as a grunt and work your way up through the ranks, and move out of your parents house.

If I went out of business tomorrow, and spent 2 WEEKS trying to get a super or foreman job with resumes, and couldn't find one, I'd pack a lunch, load my tools, check with the county where permits have been pulled, and be on site at 630 ready to work if they would have me. Digging ditches, or whatever they had. I know I won't be on the shovel forever, a means to an end my friend.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

CJ, do you have a friend or family member that is business savvy or is in a management position? It doesn't matter what industry. If so, get with them and have them help you with your resume and also do some mock interviews with them. Listen to what they have to say, whether or not you like what you hear.

Do your homework and find out what to say and what not to say during the application / interview process. Research the positions you're applying for and find out the daily responsibilities of that job. Then tailor your resume to fit that position. You've got to sell yourself. Tell them why you'd be the best candidate for the job but don't lie or embellish information.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

another thing is that with construction down management jobs are filled with highly experienced people. A friend I played football with in high school worked his way through college at A and M with a bachelors in Construction Science. Got laid off, couldn't find a job. Worked as a roofer for a little while, then asst. Manager at the lumber yard, works in India now as a construction super. He was top his class, and was taking 10 an hour to install roofs. Thats how it is sometimes. I assure you when he asked for that job he took his class ring off and didn't mention a degree.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

jawtrs said:


> If you joined the army, I doubt they would make you a squad leader right out of the gate because you have a 2 year degree, you have to know what the hell you are doing. I'm trying to be straight with you.
> 
> The best thing for you would be to get a low paying job as a grunt and work your way up through the ranks, and move out of your parents house.


Hey now, there's an idear in there... Go to the recruiter, and sign up as a building/bridge builder. You'll gain some practical knowledge, and they'll bust your balls getting you on the right level, that you're obviously lacking.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Army Engineers or Navy Seabeas are supposed to be the bomb. Why not give them a shot? Get you off the couch, some practical experience and training, and you get to see the world, all while serving your country.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

No friend or family member that is business savvy.


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

I have to admit I didn't read the entire thread. Is this another " I have a degree therefore I should jump to the front of the line" guys?


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

If it is all I have to say is take your degree with you in your lunchbox and use it for azz wipe. Guys that have been in the construction trades could care less, you have to prove yourself before you will get any respect. A piece of paper won't get you any,show some work ethics and a willing to learn and you will be on your way.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> Hey now, there's an idear in there... Go to the recruiter, and sign up as a building/bridge builder. You'll gain some practical knowledge, and they'll bust your balls getting you on the right level, that you're obviously lacking.





jawtrs said:


> Army Engineers or Navy Seabeas are supposed to be the bomb. Why not give them a shot? Get you off the couch, some practical experience and training, and you get to see the world, all while serving your country.


CJ, I think they may be onto something here. What would you think about joining the services but still being able to build?


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Really aint though about joining the service.


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> Really aint though about joining the service.


Think about it! That's a great idea. :bangin:


----------

